# North Jersey



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Available Machine or Vehical Operator in North Jersey. Clean drivers license, 17 years old, some experience(with skidsteers, plows, spreaders, trucks etc.), much knowledge. Email, pm, or call 973-476-7109 Jeff.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

bringing this to the top


----------

